# طقس تقدمة الحمل



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

أولاً : الملابس الكهنوتية 

 1 ـ التونيـــة : 
 أ ـ لونها أبيض :
 إشارة إلى النقاء الواجب أن يكون عليه الكاهن كما تشير إلى النعمة التى تغطى الكاهن حينما يتقدم لكى يخدم الأسرار الإلهية ويقف لخدمة رب الأرباب ، واللون الأبيض يليق بالله اللابس النور .
 ب ـ لا تستخدم إلا لخدمة المذبح والذبيحة أى مكرسة لذلك 
 وهى كناية عن الكاهن المكرس لله و لتقدمة الذبيحة .
 ج ـ واسعة : لإتساع صدر الكاهن .
 د ـ تشير إلى ملابس البهاء والكرامة والملك لأن الكاهن يمثل المسيح فى مثل هذا الوقت .
 هـ الصليب المنقوش على صدر تونية الكاهن أكبر من الصليب المنقوش على الظهر حتى يشعر الكاهن دائماً أن خطيته أكبر من خطية شعبه ، وهو يرى خطيته دائماً أمامه أما خطية شعبه فقد طرحها وراء ظهره لأنه بالصليب تم الفداء وغفران الخطايا .
 و ـ كانت تصنع قديماً من الكتان وهو القماش الذى يكفن به الموتى : إشارة للموت عن العالم

  2 ـ الصدرة :
 تلبس فى العنق وتنزل إلى القدمين مثل صدرة هارون الكاهن الذى أمر الرب بها موسى ليصنعها لهارون ( لا 8:8 ) .

 3 ـ البرنس : 
 وهو عبارة عن رداء واسع مستدير مفتوح من الأمام بدون أكمام لأنه يماثل ملابس الملك ( الكاهن يمثل الملك المسيح ) وإشارة إلى عناية الله التى تحيط بالكاهن وتستره من كل ناحية .

 4 ـ طيلسانة :
 يضعها الكاهن فوق رأسه كما أمر الرب موسى ليلبسها لهارون ، وهى تذكره بخوذة الخلاص إحدى الأسلحة الروحية ( أف 17:6 ) وتذكره بضرورة الإنتباه العقلى فى الخدمة فإنها تلبس على الرأس مركز العقل .

:download:
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ثانياً : فرش المذبح :
 أى تهيئة المائدة الخاصة بالعريس السماوى كما تليق بالمسيح . 
 1 ـ يفرش الكاهن ثلاث لفائف مثلثة على المذبح ثم يفرش ثلاث لفائف مستعدلة فوق اللفائف المثلثة .ثم يضع فوقهم لفافة ملونة ( حمراء ) وذلك حتى إذا وقعت عليها أى ذرة من الجواهر أثناء التقسيم أو التوزيع يمكن أن يراها الكاهن بسهولة .
 2 ـ يضع الصينية ويفرش فوقها لفافة مستديرة وفوقها النجم أو ما يسمى القبة وهو يشير إلى النجم الذى ظهر للمجوس . ثم يضع فوق النجم لفافتين متقابلتين
 3 ـ يضع الكأس داخل الكرسى بعد أن يمسحه ويغطيه بلفافة مفتوحة من الوسط ، ويضع المستير أعلى كرسى الكأس من الناحية اليمنى ويضعه مقلوباً وتجويفه إلى ناحية الشرق ، ثم يفرش جانبى المذبح الأمامين ، ويضع الإبروسفارين على المذبح من الناحية الشرقية .
 4 ـ ثم يُقبل المذبح بعد أن يسجد أمامه لأنه أصبح مثل القبر الذى حل فيه المخلص .
 5 ـ فرش المذبح يشير إلى إعداد علية صهيون التى أكل فيها مخلصنا الفصح مع تلاميذه فقد أرسل السيد المسيح تلميذين قدامه ليعدا المكان ( مر 15:14 ) كما يشير أيضاً إلى قلب المؤمن المتقدم للأسرار الذى يجب أن يكون نقياً مثل أحشاء السيدة العذراء الذى حل فيه السيد المسيح .
 6ـ المذبح يشير إلى الجلجثة التى صلب عليها المخلص ، والأغطية تشير إلى اللفائف التى كفن بها جسده بعد إنزاله عن الصليب 
ثالثاً : صلاة المزامير 
 تصلى بعد التأكد من وجود الحمل والقارورة مملوءة وذلك لأنها أنبأت بكل أعمال السيد المسيح وحياته ( حمل الله ) .
 
 رابعاً : غسل الأيدى 
 يغسل الكاهن يديه ثلاث مرات قبل اختيار الحمل وبالطبع ليس المقصود هو إغتسال الكاهن بقدر أن يكون الذهن نفسه منتبهاً أن هذه التقدمة يجب أن تقدم بطهارة القلب وطهارة اليد أيضاً 
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

خامساً : اختيار الحمل :
 1 ـ معلومات عن القربانة : 
 أ ـ تصنع من حبة الحنطة " إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة فى الأرض وتمت فهى تبقى وحدها ولكن إن ماتت تأتى بثمر كثير " ( يو 24:12 ) .
 ب ـ تطحن لتصير دقيق " مسحوق لأجل آثامنا " (أش 5:53) 
 ج ـ توضع الخميرة فى عجين القربان حتى يكون خبزاً مختمراً كالذى إستعمله الرب فى العشاء الربانى ولأن الخميرة تمثل خطايا العالم التى حملها الرب " هذا هو حمل الله الذى يحمل خطايا العالم " وكما أمات الرب الخطية بآلام الصليب هكذا تموت بكتيريا الخميرة حينما توضع القربانة فى الفرن .
 د ـ لا يضاف الملح لعجين القربانة لأن الملح يستخدم لحفظ الشئ " كل ذبيحة تملح بملح " ( مر 49:9 ) أما ذبيحة المسيح فهى طاهرة ( مز 10:19 ) .
 هـ خالية من العسل أو السكر رمزاً لحياة المسيح على الأرض الذى تحمل الآلام من أجلنا .
  إنه رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن ( أش 3:53 ) .
  وخروف الفصح رمز للمسيح قيل عنه أنه " يؤكل على أعشاب مرة " ( خر 8:12 ).
 و ـ تختم بختم كبير فى وسطه صليب يرمز للمسيح ( الإسباديكون ) وهو اسم جاء من تحريف كلمة يونانية تعنى السيد أى المسيح وحولـه إثنى عشر صليباً يرمزون للإثنى عشر رسولاً .
  وعلى حافة الختم عبارة " قدوس الله ... " 
  المسيح يحيط بكنيسته فى العالم وهو حال فى وسطها فلا تتزعزع ويسمى الإسباديكون فى بعض الخولاجيات حجر الزاوية ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية (أف 20:2) .
 ز ـ فى القربانة خمسة ثقوب تمثل الجراحات الخمس فى جسد المسيح وهى الثلاثة مسامير وإكليل الشوك وطعنة الحربة .
 ح ـ مستديرة .
  كقرص الشمس تذكرنا بالمسيح شمس البر "ولكم أيها المتقون اسمى تشرق شمس البر والشفاء فى أجنحتها .." (ملا 2:4) .
  ليس لها بداية ولا نهاية رمز المسيح الذى لا بداية أيا ولا نهاية حياة .
  شاملة تعبر عن شمولية الخلاص
ط ـ كما تضم الخبزة حبات كثيرة من القمح هكذا يضمنا المسيح فى جسده ( هو رأس الجسد الكنسية ) " فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا جميعنا نشترك فى الخبز الواحد " (1كو 17:10) 
 ى ـ مكان عجن وخبز القربان يسمى بيت لحم = بيت الخبز " ... الخبز الحى النازل من السماء الواهب حياة العالم " ( يو 33:6 ) 
 يسمى سر التناول لأننا نتناول خبزاً سماوياً وقوتاً لأرواحنا " خبز يسند قلب الإنسان " ( مز 15:104 ) .
 انا هو الخبز الحى الذى نزل من السماء إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز..." ( يو 51:6 – 52 )
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

خامساً : اختيار الحمل :
 1 ـ معلومات عن القربانة : 
 أ ـ تصنع من حبة الحنطة " إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة فى الأرض وتمت فهى تبقى وحدها ولكن إن ماتت تأتى بثمر كثير " ( يو 24:12 ) .
 ب ـ تطحن لتصير دقيق " مسحوق لأجل آثامنا " (أش 5:53) 
 ج ـ توضع الخميرة فى عجين القربان حتى يكون خبزاً مختمراً كالذى إستعمله الرب فى العشاء الربانى ولأن الخميرة تمثل خطايا العالم التى حملها الرب " هذا هو حمل الله الذى يحمل خطايا العالم " وكما أمات الرب الخطية بآلام الصليب هكذا تموت بكتيريا الخميرة حينما توضع القربانة فى الفرن .
 د ـ لا يضاف الملح لعجين القربانة لأن الملح يستخدم لحفظ الشئ " كل ذبيحة تملح بملح " ( مر 49:9 ) أما ذبيحة المسيح فهى طاهرة ( مز 10:19 ) .
 هـ خالية من العسل أو السكر رمزاً لحياة المسيح على الأرض الذى تحمل الآلام من أجلنا .
 
  إنه رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن ( أش 3:53 ) .
  وخروف الفصح رمز للمسيح قيل عنه أنه " يؤكل على أعشاب مرة " ( خر 8:12 ).
 و ـ تختم بختم كبير فى وسطه صليب يرمز للمسيح ( الإسباديكون ) وهو اسم جاء من تحريف كلمة يونانية تعنى السيد أى المسيح وحولـه إثنى عشر صليباً يرمزون للإثنى عشر رسولاً .
  وعلى حافة الختم عبارة " قدوس الله ... " 
  المسيح يحيط بكنيسته فى العالم وهو حال فى وسطها فلا تتزعزع ويسمى الإسباديكون فى بعض الخولاجيات حجر الزاوية ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية (أف 20:2) .
 ز ـ فى القربانة خمسة ثقوب تمثل الجراحات الخمس فى جسد المسيح وهى الثلاثة مسامير وإكليل الشوك وطعنة الحربة .
 ح ـ مستديرة .
  كقرص الشمس تذكرنا بالمسيح شمس البر "ولكم أيها المتقون اسمى تشرق شمس البر والشفاء فى أجنحتها .." (ملا 2:4) .
  ليس لها بداية ولا نهاية رمز المسيح الذى لا بداية أيا ولا نهاية حياة .
  شاملة تعبر عن شمولية الخلاص .
 ط ـ كما تضم الخبزة حبات كثيرة من القمح هكذا يضمنا المسيح فى جسده ( هو رأس الجسد الكنسية ) " فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا جميعنا نشترك فى الخبز الواحد " (1كو 17:10) .
 ى ـ مكان عجن وخبز القربان يسمى بيت لحم = بيت الخبز " ... الخبز الحى النازل من السماء الواهب حياة العالم " ( يو 33:6 ) .
  يسمى سر التناول لأننا نتناول خبزاً سماوياً وقوتاً لأرواحنا " خبز يسند قلب الإنسان " ( مز 15:104 ) .
 " انا هو الخبز الحى الذى نزل من السماء إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز..." ( يو 51:6 – 52 ) .​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

2 ـ عدد القربان المقدس لابد أن يكون عدداً فردياً لأن العدد الفردى يرمز إلى .
 أ ـ المسيح كشخص وماعداه فهم تلاميذه ، فالمسيح كان يرسلهم " إثنين إثنين " ، فجسد بطرس مثل جسد اندراوس مثل جسد المسيح والذى يوضع على المذبح هو المسيح نفسه .
 ب ـ مهما زاد عدد القربان فهناك فى الوسط قربانة واحدة متميزة هى المسيح فهو " معلن بين ربوه " .
 3 ـ يقوم بتقديم الحمل أكبر الموجودين رتبة إكراماً للحمل وإشارة إلى سمعان الشيخ الذى حمل الطفل يسوع على ذراعيه ( حمل الله ) .
 4 ـ الشماس الذى يحمل قارورة الخمر يكون عن يمين الكاهن وذلك إشارة إلى الدم الذى خرج من الجنب اليمين للمسيح له المجد .
 5 ـ يأخذ الكاهن القارورة من الشماس ويستبرئها أى يشمها لكى يتأكد من نقاوة الخمر وعدم ميله للتخليل .
 6 ـ يمسك الكاهن القارورة بيده اليسرى ويرشم ذاته بالصليب ثم يرشم على الخبز والخمر ثم يمسك القارورة بيده اليمنى ويرشم بها الحمل على اعتبار أن الخمر سيكون هو الدم " هذا الجسد لهذا الدم وهذا الدم لهذا الجسد ثم يعطى قارورة الخمر للشماس ويضع الصليب فى طبق الحمل .
 7 ـ يضع الكاهن يديه متقاطعتين على هيئة صليب على أن تكون اليد اليمنى فوق اليد اليسرى 
 أ ـ ذلك على مثال بركة يعقوب لإبنى يوسف ( تك 48 ) .
 ب ـ كاهن العهد القديم كان يضع يديه على الذبيحة والخاطئ وكأن الخطية إنتقلت إلى الذبيحة عوض الخاطئ فتأخذ حكم الموت .
 8 ـ يختار الكاهن أفضل قربانة من القرابين المقدمة على أن تكون بلا عيب كمثال لخروف الفصح ( خر 5:12 ) .
 9 ـ بعد إختيار أفضل قربانة يلامس جانبها مع باقى القربان وذلك يشير إلى أن كل ذبائح العهد القديم تشير إلى ذبيحة الصليب وأنها تلامست معها وإن ذبيحة الصليب هى غرض وهدف كل ذبائح العهد القديم وأفضل منها .
 10 ـ فى كل ما سبق تكون دائماً القربانة فى اليد اليمنى وتكون فوق باقى القرابين ، كما يراعى عدم قلبها بل تقلب القرابين الأخرى كل هذا إشارة إلى كرامة ذبيحة العهد الجديد عن ذبائح العهد القديم .
 11 ـ يضع الكاهن اللفافة مقلوبة على راحة يده اليسرى ويضع فوقها القربانة المختارة ويمسحها جيداً باللفافة ثم ينفض اللفافة ويضعها على يده اليسرى ثانية وفوقها القربانة بحيث تكون الثلاثة ثقوب عن يمينه لأن السيد المسيح طعن فى جنبه الأيمن بالحربة .
 12 ـ يغمس إبهام يده اليمنى فى الخمر من فوهة القارورة ويرشم به الحمل بحيث تأخذ القربانة المختارة الرشمين الأول والأخير
 أ ـ لأنها ستصبح جسد ابن الله الذى قال عن نفسه أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والأخر (رؤ13:22)
 ب ـ رشم الحمل إشارة إلى مسح الرب يسوع بالروح القدس عندما نزل من السماء على هيئة حمامة (مت16:3) وكما قال عن نفسه " روح الرب علىّ لأنه مسحنى لأبشر المساكين " (لو18:4) .
 ج ـ عند رشم القربانة يقول " ذبيحة ملكى صادق " لأنها تشبه ذبيحته التى قدمها من خبز وخمر وليس ذبائح دموية (تك18:14).
 13ـ أثناء ذلك يصلى الشعب كيرياليسون 41 مرة وذلك لإستمطار مراحم الله ، وتكون 41 مرة إشارة لآلام السيد المسيح على الصليب (39 جلدة + إكليل الشوك + الحربة).
 14ـ يدخل الكاهن إلى المذبح وفى يده قربانة الحمل ويترك طبق الحمل خارج الهيكل فلا يدخل الأقداس غير المسيح الحمل 

:download:​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

يبل الكاهن أطراف أصابع يده اليمنى بالماء ويمسح بها القربانة من جميع جهاتها إشارة إلى معمودية السيد المسيح بالتغطيس حيث نزل يسوع له المجد إلى الماء ليعتمد من يوحنا فى نهر الأردن .
 2 ـ يضع الكاهن يده على الحمل ويصلى صلوات تسمى التذكارات إشارة إلى نقل الضيقات والخطايا على السيد المسيح ليحملها عن شعبه " هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطايا العالم " ( يو29:1) .

ثم يفرغ قارورة الخمر فى الكأس على أن يحرك يده أثناء سكب القارورة بمثال الصليب لأنه صار خلاصاً لنا كما أن صب الخمر يشير إلى هبوط المخلص إلى الهاوية حيث بشرت الذين فى السجن .
 11- يصب الشماس قليلاً من الماء فى القارورة بحيث لا يزيد الماء عن الثلث ولا يقل عن العشر .
 أ ـ حتى لا يفقد الخمر مادتة بزيادة الماء .
 ب ـ حتى لا يفقد أيضاً لونه الأحمر القانى ( لون الدم ) .
 ج ـ حتى لا يقل تمثيل الماء فى حالة إذا قل .
 12ـ يسد الكاهن فوهة القارورة بإصبعه ويرج الماء فيها ثم يصبه فى الكأس على هيئة صليب أيضاً
 أ ـ مزج الخمر بالماء إشارة إلى خروج دم وماء من جنب المسيح بعد طعنه بالحربة ونزول الدم يشير إنه مازال حياً بلاهوته رغم إنه ذاق الموت بالجسد ( بناسوته ) .
 ب ـ المزج أيضاً إعلان عن إتحاد الأمم والشعوب فى المسيح " المياه التى رأيت ...هى شعوب وجموع وأمم وألسنة " ( رؤ15:17 ).
 
 
 
 ج ـ الخمر يرمز للمؤمنين ، والماء يرمز للروح القدس الذى ينسكب علينا ويملأنا ويجعلنا أعضاء للمسيح " من آمن بى كما قال الكتاب تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حى قال هذا عن الروح القدس " ( يو38:7-39) وكأن دم المسيح يسرى فى أعضائنا .
 د ـ يقول القديس إيريناؤس أن هذا المزيج إشارة إلى اتحاد الكنيسة بالمسيح فى كأس واحد . 
 13ـ يعمل الكاهن كل هذا وهو يصلى صلاة الشكر فكل صلواتنا تبدأ دائماً بالشكر لله وكل القداس اسمه سر الإفخارستيا أى سر الشكر .

:download:​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

سابعاً : دورة الحمل والرشومات وصلاة الشكر 
 1 ـ يلف الكاهن الحمل باللفافة وهذا يشير إلى الأقمطة التى كان يسوع مقمطاً بها وهو طفل أو تشير إلى تكفين المسيح فى القبر
 
 2 ـ يضع الصليب على وجهة القربانة مائلاً جهة اليسار إشارة إلى السيد المسيح وهو حامل الصليب
 
 3 ـ يرفع الحمل والصليب على رأسه ويصلى إشارة إلى سمعان الشيخ الذى حمل المخلص 
 
 4 ـ يرفع الشماس القارورة بيده اليمنى والشمعة بيده اليسرى لأن المسيح نور العالم وأن بدم السيد المسيح إستنارت المسكونة
 
 5 ـ يدور كلاً من الكاهن والشماس حول المذبح دورة واحدة 
 أ ـ إشارة إلى بدء خدمة المسيح بعد عماده مباشرة وكان الصليب ( الموضوع فوق الحمل ) هدفاً أمامه أثناء خدمته على الأرض 
 ب ـ الدوران والحمل مرفوعاً فوق الرأس إشارة للخلاص المعلن للعالم كله
 ج ـ الدوران مرة واحدة إشارة إلى أنه سوف يقدم نفسه مرة واحدة ذبيحة عن العالم كله
 
 6 ـ يقف الكاهن شمال المذبح ويفك اللفافة ويأخذ القربانة على راحة يده اليسرى مقرباً إليها قارورة الخمر ودورق الماء اللذان بيد الشماس ويصلى الثلاث رشومات بحيث يضع إصبعه على الثقوب
 الثقب الأول إشارة إلى الآب
 الثقب الثانى إشارة إلى الإبن
 الثقب الثالث إشارة إلى الروح القدس
 
 7 ـ يضع الكاهن القربانة فى الصينية وفوقها القبة على أن تكون الثلاثة ثقوب جهة اليمين لوجود مسماري اليد والرجل مع الحربة فى الناحية اليمين للسيد المسيح
 
 8 ـ الصينية هى المزود وهى الصليب وهى القبر وهى العرش الإلهى وهى السحاب المقدس الذى سيجئ عليه المسيح إلهنا واللفائف التى حول القربانة هى الأقماط المقدسة التى لفت الطفل يسوع وهى أيضاً الأكفان المقدسة . فالمسيح حاضر على المذبح بكل أحداث حياته
 
 9 ـ يأخذ الكاهن القارورة من الشماس ويرشم الشعب بها حتى يذكرهم أنه بدم المسيح المسفوك على عود الصليب صار لنا خلاصاً
 
 10ـ ثم يفرغ قارورة الخمر فى الكأس على أن يحرك يده أثناء سكب القارورة بمثال الصليب لأنه صار خلاصاً لنا كما أن صب الخمر يشير إلى هبوط المخلص إلى الهاوية حيث بشرت الذين فى السجن
 
 11- يصب الشماس قليلاً من الماء فى القارورة بحيث لا يزيد الماء عن الثلث ولا يقل عن العشر
 أ ـ حتى لا يفقد الخمر مادتة بزيادة الماء
 ب ـ حتى لا يفقد أيضاً لونه الأحمر القانى ( لون الدم )
 ج ـ حتى لا يقل تمثيل الماء فى حالة إذا قل
 
 12ـ يسد الكاهن فوهة القارورة بإصبعه ويرج الماء فيها ثم يصبه فى الكأس على هيئة صليب أيضاً
 أ ـ مزج الخمر بالماء إشارة إلى خروج دم وماء من جنب المسيح بعد طعنه بالحربة ونزول الدم يشير إنه مازال حياً بلاهوته رغم إنه ذاق الموت بالجسد ( بناسوته).
 ب ـ المزج أيضاً إعلان عن إتحاد الأمم والشعوب فى المسيح " المياه التى رأيت ...هى شعوب وجموع وأمم وألسنة " ( رؤ15:17 )
 ج ـ الخمر يرمز للمؤمنين ، والماء يرمز للروح القدس الذى ينسكب علينا ويملأنا ويجعلنا أعضاء للمسيح " من آمن بى كما قال الكتاب تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حى قال هذا عن الروح القدس " ( يو38:7-39) وكأن دم المسيح يسرى فى أعضائنا
 د ـ يقول القديس إيريناؤس أن هذا المزيج إشارة إلى اتحاد الكنيسة بالمسيح فى كأس واحد
 
 13ـ يعمل الكاهن كل هذا وهو يصلى صلاة الشكر فكل صلواتنا تبدأ دائماً بالشكر لله وكل القداس اسمه سر الإفخارستيا أى سر الشكر

:download:​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ثامناً : أوشية التقدمة وتحليل الخدام 
 تسمى أوشية التقدمة أيضاً أوشية الغطاء لأن بعدها مباشرة يغطى الكاهن الأسرار
 
 1 ـ بعد صلاة الشكر يمسك الكاهن الصليب ويصلى أوشية التقدمة سراً ثم يرشم الخبز والكأس معاً ثلاث رشومات ثم يغطيها باللفائف الخاصة بهما ، ثم يمسك طرف الإبروسفارين والشماس مقابله ناحية الشرق يحمله على ذراعيه فيجذبه إليه ويغطى به الأسرار من الشرق إلى الغرب.
 
 هذه التغطية تشير إلى أن : ـ
 أ ـ جزءاً كبيراً من حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض كان مخفياً فنحن لا نعرف من أحداث حياته قبل معموديته غير قصة واحدة عندما كان عمره 12 سنة ( لو 44:2 ) .
 ب ـ شخصية السيد المسيح أيضاً هى لغز يحير العقول وكنز معرفة غير معلن منه إلا القليل .
 ج ـ لاهوت السيد المسيح كان محتجباً ولم يعلن بوضوح إلا بالقيامة من الأموات .
 د ـ تشير الأغطية أيضاً إلى تكفين جسد السيد المسيح وإلى فترة دفنه فى القبر حيث أن الإبروسفارين يشير إلى الحجر الذى وضع على القبر .
 
 2 ـ يضع الكاهن لفافة مثلثة فوق الإبروسفارين وهى تشير إلى الختم الذى ختم به القبر .
 
 3 ـ يشير الكاهن والشماس وهما بملابس الخدمة البيضاء إلى الملاكين الذين رأتهما مريم المجدلية بثياب بيض واحد عند الرأس والآخر عند الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعاً ( يو12:20 ) .
 
 4 ـ بعد ذلك يقبل الكاهن المذبح ويسجد أمامه ويدور مع الشمامسة حول المذبح ثم ينزلون إلى خارج الهيكل إشارة إلى انصراف الجموع من عند القبر بعد دفن المخلص وقفل القبر وختمه .
 
 5 ـ كل الكهنة والشمامسة يسجدون أمام الهيكل ويصلى الكاهن الخديم تحليل الخدام .
 
 أ ـ ففى القديم كلم الله موسى قائلاً له : " امسح لى هارون وبنيه وصلى عليهم قبل أن يخدموننى وكان هارون متى خدم صلى على الذين يشتركون معه فى الخدمة
 
 ب ـ فى تحليل الخدام نطلب الحل من الآباء القديسين البطاركة والأساقفة الذين دافعوا عن الإيمان الأرثوذكسى .
 
 ج ـ يعلن الكاهن لكل الشعب إنه أرثوذكسى خاضع لإيمان آباءنا القديسين المذكورين فى تحليل الخدام 


منقول عن ابونا بولس حليم​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا 

ومعلومات جميله ومفيده

ومجهود رائع

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## newman_with_jesus (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومبارك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع شيق جدااا عزيزي وليم*
*بيساعدنا نتعرف علي اسرار كنيستنا *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا newman_with_jesus
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع جدا يا وليم
ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ميرو انجل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*معلومات عظيمة ومهمة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك يا غالي 
ويديك تعب المحبة خير ​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------

